# Trunk leaking & trunk light (2 questions)



## FastbackJon (Sep 4, 2008)

Two questions, both deal with the trunk area.

1) After it rains I find water in my trunk. It appears the water rolls into trunk lid the drip area (part of the body where water that rolls off the trunk lid falls into) and from there it flows to the rear of the car onto the taillights, and weeps from there into the trunk area. Is this common or do I just need to find some taillight gaskets?

2) My car is a very basic model, with no trunk lights but I found some in another Sentra at the junk yard and removed them. I would like to install them in my car but don't want to run an always-hot wire all the way to the front. So is there a wire in the trunk area I can tap onto? And I didn't notice any sort of factory switch for when the trunk is closed. I will need one of those too, so the light doesn't stay on all the time of course. 

Thanks!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

While you "could" have a leaking trunk seal, the common water leak on B13's is past the tail lamp sealant. If that's the case, the fix is to remove the tail lamp(s) and reseal it/them. Obviously, if it's the trunk seal, you would need to replace the seal. The switch for the light would be in the latch assy. I'm not sure if it's pre-wired or not.


----------



## TooTz (Jun 10, 2013)

I have this same problem, the rubber seal around the trunk is good. I even got a jug of water and run it down from the backglass like rain with the trunk open, didnt see any water running inside to track it or anything, so im kinda lost ryte now :/


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you checked for water coming in through the tailamps?


----------



## ketosr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have this same problem check the tailamps and see if theres water in there


----------



## ketosr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

Because that's where the water can be coming from.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

water coming from the sides of the tail lamps is very common on this model. To clean off the old water seal and replace it with new is a PAIN! Doing it this way is the right way though. If you don't want to remove the taillights ever again, you can use RTV black (you can remove the tail lens, but you will break them while you are at it). I have also seen the really cheap way, cover the top of the lens to the car with duct tape to hopefully keep the water from getting behind the taillight (it looks ugly as heck when you open the trunk lid, but if you do it right, no one can tell if the lid is closed. The repair was done this way on the drivers side when I bought the car, when the passenger started leaking, I did the correct fix to the drivers side also.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

I kept getting water in the trunk and suspected the tail lights because they were aftermarket and not put on by me. I think I used silicone to reseal them, and sure enough it solved my problem.


----------



## FastbackJon (Sep 4, 2008)

Original poster here. Thanks all, it was the taillights. The car had been repainted and there was NO (zip, zilch, zero) sealant between the body and the taillights. I used that flexible rope caulking on mine. 

It didn't seal up perfectly as I thought it was (it was old and didn't compress like I thought it would) but sealed it up most of the way. Good enough for now.


----------



## Zokambaa (Jun 24, 2010)

I see this was resolved, but for others with similar issues you may also want to try the floor seams near the wheel well, my 02 B15 had this issue and they had to epoxy it up to seal it off.

Every time it rained it leaked in the trunk and my back seat... some came from other spots like the deck lid spoiler bolts but they were minor drips.


edit: I've also heard of people having leaks under the tire in the back... but the other areas are more common


----------



## Drew66 (Feb 8, 2014)

*How to seal tail light right*

People do it right use Bule tape. $20 at Napa. Make sure you run it up the middle of the light too. And double it up the middle. And CLEAN all surfaces with goo gone before hand very important. Yes it is going to take a couple hours of cleaning, but if u have expensive amps and subs and don't like that mildew smell it is worth doing right the first time. Don't use silicone, come on. Put it back like the factory, they did it that way for a reason. By the way i had this same problem.


----------

